# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Diy drafty

## hoss

hey all im planning a simple skillion roof extension as on owner builder and have been told as on owner builder i can draw up my own plans? anyone done this themseves? and what sort of detail do you need?

----------


## manofaus

A plan view of the block and the existing dwelling, showing the addittion of the extension with the location on the parcel of land.
A top view of the dwelling with the addition.
Front, rear and each side (north, south, each, west)
A 'section' of the general construction, showing in detail the footings, and how it will attach to the building, stormwater, downpipes etc.
Somewhere on all the drawings you need to have dimesiions that you will use to build the extension, both to the boundary and the existing dwelling.
If you go down to your council they will tell you what you need to have, do a sketch before you go and take them in. They will usually tell you what you are missing on the plans. Anything that you design must be backed up by some form of literature, such as published span tables, footing designs, load ratings etc.
There is more, but really depends what the council wants.
Best bet is to go down to the council and ask. Look up your councils web site and find your Development application section.

----------


## ringtail

In QLD you can do you own plans as a OB, in Vic not sure. Plans have to  (in QLD) have all of the relevant information like roof plan,timber sizes, tie down , connection detail etc..+ elevations (2) and a site plan showing location of sewer and boundary alignments. Also any references to anything that may need engineers approval or design.

----------


## barney118

Councils are getting fussy. You need to read your local development plans for set backs etc, some have specifics for estates like type of roof fences etc. 
I did my own only for them to ask for levels to AHD which I did with string line and known marker ( close enough!) then they slapped on needing a surveyor certificate anyway.
Also I had to fill out a stupid brushfire report because the fence was in a zone nominated by them. Also the creek behind me that shows on their records nearly pushed me into a integrated development even though it has been piped for years. The council will also have such things as geo tech. So good luck, they are even fussy on if you are putting up single doors on garages or double doors. Generally they are after profiles of the house what's existing and proposed, floor plans.
On a final note steelwork and concrete probably need a engineer certificate.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mike_perth

As above I did my own with a string line and tape for finished floor levels above datum. 
I think the 180 odd pages of framing drawings from the framing company kept them busy enough as I submitted these (building and planning approval in one application) as part of my application (the lady on the day literally stamped and signed each and every page of my application with a received on date stamp and there were 3 copies at approx 200 pages each!!!) The framing company used one of the major brands of nail plates and the software they use to calculate truss sizes etc spits out 2 pages of data for every truss, floor and wall frame so with our simple extension of 2 bedrooms, bathroom, study and bigger living area you can see that would quickly add up. 
The other complex part for me was energy efficiency but Im sure you probably wont need to worry about that for this type of extension. 
If you approach your local engineering company they will usually have a set of standard engineered drawings for a typicla skillion roof addition like this showiong the rafter attachments, footings, truss spacings you will need to use for a few hundred dollars. Get these and follow the recomendations and the council will usually be happy enough. 
Good luck

----------


## barney118

A tip re skillion roof, they suggest to upsize by one and upgrade timber specs to account for ceiling.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hoss

Thanks guys sorry its taken so long to get back on here.After looking into it all i have decided to go with a drafty.I think im better with a hammer than a pc program after all.We had one bloke come today but he was talikng about ditching the skillion roof and going with a hip and truss setup wich is not what we want.We have another guy having a look on the weekend so i guess we have to find the shoe that fits best.

----------


## barney118

> As above I did my own with a string line and tape for finished floor levels above datum.

  I did the same and they accepted the plans only to slap on a requirement on the DA I have to submit a surveyors plan.  

> I think the 180 odd pages of framing drawings from the framing company kept them busy enough as I submitted these (building and planning approval in one application) as part of my application (the lady on the day literally stamped and signed each and every page of my application with a received on date stamp and there were 3 copies at approx 200 pages each!!!) 
> Good luck

  how many ink cartridges did you go through? $10 for 2 reams of paper, $60 for printer, the look on councils face priceless....  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mike_perth

Yes Barney the look on the council ladies face was priceless!! 
Thankfully the framing company provided me with all the printed drawings - I put it in my contract up front that I would need 5 copies of the drawings for council submission they agreed at the time but tried to get out of it later when they realised how many pages there was - in the end they used a printing company and I picked them up and saw the invoice it was only about $40 bucks from memory.

----------


## barney118

Our council also required it on CD so that could have upset the apple cart!
But their mail bill to send it to your neighbors would have been worth a second roll on the ground. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

